# Bear Rug Question



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a bear rug that was shipped from Canada. By the time it got to me the hair seems to have gotten matted down in spots. Is there a type of brush that I could use to comb out the rug? I just don't want to mess it up. Any inf o would be great.
--Dave


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Get yourself a good quality animal (Pet) brush and lightly backbrush the entire rug. After backbrushing, lightly lay the hair back down a little with your hand. This will bring the Bear back to life for you.

Mike


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds to me like that bear (bare) rug has been used. Does it smell anything like a log fire???Does it have any wine stains on it??? Are the matted down areas anything resembling a human figure??? If so you may want to consider Hagopian.


----------



## dzag23 (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks Mike...I will give it a shot.

--Dave


----------

